# Official: your CC pictures.



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

Let's make one *GIANT* thread with all our CC pictures in here.








Post away.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Official: your CC pictures. (AIRider)*

I'm down to whore it out


----------



## iroccc (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Official: your CC pictures. (AIRider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AIRider* »_Let's make one *GIANT* thread with all our CC pictures in here.








Post away. 

Good idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLi44 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Official: your CC pictures. (AIRider)*

Here is mine.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Official: your CC pictures. (iroccc)*

Hurray for Whoring!!!! All pics are clickable for Hi-Res versions.


----------



## iroccc (Dec 30, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaa gli44 where U bin till now????







I've searchead whole world for mrr's on CC, and only Veedubin have them








Now we have two most beautiful CC's


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (iroccc)*

I've had mmr's on mine


----------



## iroccc (Dec 30, 2008)

HR-2 model or these from pics?
This should go sticky


----------



## jandct (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (iroccc)*


----------



## GLi44 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: (iroccc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iroccc* »_Aaaaaaaaaa gli44 where U bin till now????







I've searchead whole world for mrr's on CC, and only Veedubin have them








Now we have two most beautiful CC's









Here is a link to some more pics that 1FASTGLI took after he installed the springs, shocks and struts on my CC.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4570557


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (GLi44)*

What offset are your MRRs?


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)




----------



## GLi44 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_What offset are your MRRs?

Mine are et45. I put 10MM spacers all around a couple days after the pics were taken..


----------



## iroccc (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: (GLi44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLi44* »_
Here is a link to some more pics that 1FASTGLI took after he installed the springs, shocks and struts on my CC.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4570557



Tnx mate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (GLi44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLi44* »_
Mine are et45. I put 10MM spacers all around a couple days after the pics were taken..

Thats what I figured, they look good one white as well as black.


----------



## grine19 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (GLi44)*


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_I've had mmr's on mine 

















Please tell me this is a photoshop! Lowering a car beyond a certain point makes it look like the axles have collapsed.


----------



## shadocontrol3! (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Official: your CC pictures. (AIRider)*

Okay. I'm gonna try this one more time...


----------



## DJbuddyPL (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Official: your CC pictures. (AIRider)*


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (av_audi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *av_audi* »_








Please tell me this is a photoshop! Lowering a car beyond a certain point makes it look like the axles have collapsed.

Its called a air bags, welcome to 1984. You have 6k posts and I dont think you have ever looked through any of the forums on the Vortex. This is common on makes from the Air cooled to the MKVs.


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Official: your CC pictures. (AIRider)*

One of those rare days when it's not pissing rain and my car is actually clean.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_
Its called a air bags, welcome to 1984. You have 6k posts and I dont think you have ever looked through any of the forums on the Vortex. This is common on makes from the Air cooled to the MKVs.

ROFL I'm surprised he passed up all the pics with the bentleys; I'm lower in those


----------



## vanosss (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Official: your CC pictures. (AIRider)*


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Official: your CC pictures. (vanosss)*

What are the three buttons on the passenger side of the shifter? I haven't seen any clear pics of them. Also looks like your top tray (above radio) on driverside does something different?
Looks good, love the cornsilk interior! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Official: your CC pictures. (bigmikeo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Official: your CC pictures. (bigmikeo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmikeo* »_What are the three buttons on the passenger side of the shifter? I haven't seen any clear pics of them. Also looks like your top tray (above radio) on driverside does something different?
Looks good, love the cornsilk interior! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats all Euro options, not sure about the 6 buttons around the shifter but I am pretty sure the difference at the top of the console is they have a keypad for phone calls instead of a second drawer.


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Official: your CC pictures. (bigmikeo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmikeo* »_What are the three buttons on the passenger side of the shifter? I haven't seen any clear pics of them. Also looks like your top tray (above radio) on driverside does something different?

The top right button is for tire pressure monitoring, the middle one is the adaptive chassis control button, used to toggle between comfort, normal, and sport settings, similar to Audi's drive select.
The bottom right button is for the power rear sunshade.
The driver side console storage tray is replaced by a nifty slide-out telephone dial pad in enhanced bluetooth-enabled CCs... another Euro only, of course.


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

1st is my favorite!!!!


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re:*

Here's some of mine, sorry pics are not up to the standard of some here on the 'tex with their D-SLR's


----------



## tonyny (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Official: your CC pictures. (passat_98)*

[










_Modified by tonyny at 12:26 PM 11-8-2009_


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Official: your CC pictures. (AIRider)*

1BadCC - started to rain as soon as i was in position to take some pix!


















_Modified by kbad at 10:46 PM 11-8-2009_


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Official: your CC pictures. (AIRider)*


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

^ewww badges!!!! lol


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)




----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

^ Nice,


----------



## TW0R (May 21, 2009)

Passat_98 do you have any pics of your air ride controller setup? Some mkv kids have it in some pretty cool spots.


----------



## workin911 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (av_audi)*

what size are the rims/tires? I have a 2010. I was hoping to put 20x9.5


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *workin911* »_what size are the rims/tires? I have a 2010. I was hoping to put 20x9.5



Who are you asking? Use the reply button on the post you are asking about and hit the quote button.


----------



## iroccc (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

Nobody else







cccccccc


----------

